

No sessions on Hackernews? - handzhiev

Every single time I want to vote or comment here I have to login again even if another browser tab is open and I am logged in there (I use the Clickpass option). Refresh does not help. Anyone else having the same problem? I'm with Chrome on Ubuntu
======
steventruong
I had this happen yesterday with Chrome on Mac

